# I am sorry to say it. Alleyyooper has passed on



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

You can give a message to his family, if you wish.
Obituary Guestbook | Albert Fred Cascaddan of Lapeer, Michigan | Allen Funeral Home (allenfuneralhomeinc.com)


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Terri, thank you for posting the link in this forum. I keep forgetting not everyone visits ever forum.


----------



## Mrs Alleyyooper Kare (Jan 3, 2021)

To everyone that Alleyyooper talked with and helped in this forum,
He would tell you to remember him as a watcher of the bees. He loved to sit by the hives and watch them coming and going. He would watch for them on the clover as he mowed. One of the members here spoke of him flying with them. He would like hearing that. He had an old gentleman that taught him a lot about the bees and what they would do and to never be afraid to try things that help them. He had a lot of respect for the old gentleman and I hope the people he has helped/taught here have that same respect for him. If so, he would feel honored and that he accomplished his goal of helping save the bees.
Thank you all for being forum friends with him and all the kindness you have shown and expressed to me and our family.


----------



## siberian1 (Aug 7, 2020)

Mrs Alleyyooper Kare said:


> To everyone that Alleyyooper talked with and helped in this forum,
> He would tell you to remember him as a watcher of the bees. He loved to sit by the hives and watch them coming and going. He would watch for them on the clover as he mowed. One of the members here spoke of him flying with them. He would like hearing that. He had an old gentleman that taught him a lot about the bees and what they would do and to never be afraid to try things that help them. He had a lot of respect for the old gentleman and I hope the people he has helped/taught here have that same respect for him. If so, he would feel honored and that he accomplished his goal of helping save the bees.
> Thank you all for being forum friends with him and all the kindness you have shown and expressed to me and our family.


Thank you for such a thoughtful reply at this time. As jealous as I am that I never met him in person or had a chance to share those moments with him, I also regret your lose and hope peace finds its way. I think I may be speaking for more than myself and hope these thoughts are being expressed as he (and you) deserve.


----------

